# Used CarveWright for sale



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

A friend of mine is helping sell some woodworking machinery for the wife of a fellow that has passed away.

One of the tools is a Carvewright CNC. Asking $1300.

Is this a fair price? I don't have any history on the machine.

I tried to find some reviews and found mostly bad ones posted on Amazon.

If you have one of these, I would appreciate any input - good or bad.

I don't have room or funds for a big machine, but this size looks like I could store it on a shelf when not being used. 

Your thoughts appreciated.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, lots of variables in the pricing. First off which version is it? Get the serial number and call CarveWright for more information on the machine. Do they have the shipping crate? You need this if you send it in for repairs; if you don't have one it is $50 plus shipping to get the empty crate. Dust collection? Accessories?

"A" version CarveWrights were also sold as CompuCarve machines by Sears. I see these for $400-750.(I have one) "C" versions are worth more because they have upgraded spindles, tractor belts, etc..

Most important is the owner must contact CarveWright to transfer ownership. The machine will not work without this transfer being done.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Mike said:


> Most important is the owner must contact CarveWright to transfer ownership. The machine will not work without this transfer being done.


Thanks Mike. Unfortunately, the owner is deceased.

I don't have any further information than what you see in the picture.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike,

My personal opinion ----- DON'T DO IT!!!! You're better off with a small CNC machine than getting this albatross. Just my opinion, and you know what that's worth.

HJ


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The learning curve is easier with a CarveWright but you are limited in capabilities. It is a trade off for a lower price.

Mike, the widow can make the transfer; it just takes a phone call.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Mike.

I am going to pass. My only reason for considering it was to help out the family.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

honesttjohn said:


> Mike,
> 
> My personal opinion ----- DON'T DO IT!!!! You're better off with a small CNC machine than getting this albatross. Just my opinion, and you know what that's worth.
> 
> HJ


John, in this case it's not worth much. Please don't knock something if you don't know what you are talking about. It just so happens that the Carvewright is a great tool If you know how to use it. I have one and have no regrets about buying it.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

We had one that was sold by Sears. We got the lemon. Always had problems. From the reviews I have read some work great and some not so great. I have heard that the C versions are a lot better. Good luck


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

George,

As I said ---- just my opinion.

That and $1.50 gets you a small coffee to go at Mickey D's. I don't even know if I'd buy the same CNC I have now if I had to do it all over again. Just a little experience talking.

You even said this one wasn't worth much, and that's what we're talking about.

HJ

Live and learn


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Mike,

I agree with the other Mike in that you should find out what version (the first letter in the machine serial number A,B,C) the machine is, how many cutting hours and what accessories the machine has. If you have the serial number you can call CarveWright 713-473-6572 and they can give you a machine history.

Side note, CarveWright is located in Pasadena, TX so I am guessing this was a local user. If you are located in that area there are lots of local users to help you learn the software and machine.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RingNeckBlues said:


> Mike,
> 
> I agree with the other Mike in that you should find out what version (the first letter in the machine serial number A,B,C) the machine is, how many cutting hours and what accessories the machine has. If you have the serial number you can call CarveWright 713-473-6572 and they can give you a machine history.
> 
> Side note, CarveWright is located in Pasadena, TX so I am guessing this was a local user. If you are located in that area there are lots of local users to help you learn the software and machine.


Pasadena? Yep, about 4 miles straight down the fwy.


----------

